#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Design of Concrete Structures by Arthur H. Nilson - 14th Edition_Mediafire

## Poisoner

Design of Concrete Structures by Arthur H. Nilson - 14th Edition





```
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




			<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
```


Mediafire unlock password: *nhawe*

*Product Description*

The 14th edition of the classic text, Design of Concrete Structures, is completely revised using the newly released 2008 ACI (American Concrete Institute) Code. This new edition has the same dual objectives as the previous editions; first to establish a firm understanding of the behavior of structural concrete, then to develop proficiency in the methods used in current design practice. 

Design of Concrete Structures covers the behavior and design aspects of concrete and provides updated examples and homework problems. New material on slender columns, seismic design, anchorage using headed deformed bars, and reinforcing slabs for shear using headed studs has been added. The notation has been thouroughly updated to match changes in the ACI Code. 

The text also presents the basic mechanics of structural concrete and methods for the design of individual members for bending, shear, torsion, and axial force, and provides detail in the various types of structural systems applications, including an extensive presentation of slabs, footings, foundations, and retaining walls. 

*About the Author* 
Professor Emeritus - Cornell University all updated 4/2002 --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 
Product Details 



* Hardcover: 816 pages 
* Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math; 14 edition (July 10, 2009) 
* Language: English 
* ISBN-10: 0073293490 
* ISBN-13: 978-0073293493See More: Design of Concrete Structures by Arthur H. Nilson - 14th Edition_Mediafire

----------


## quaytit

Thank you, I'm loading .............

----------


## Abdullah Ch

THANKS poisoner...

----------


## vnman

> THANKS poisoner...



thank you so much!

----------


## abdalsalam

The link exp

----------

